# help with 3d background



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Im lookin to purchase my first 3d background. I have a standard 75 us gallon tank. 48"x18"x21". Who makes the easiest to install background. Will be for amale hap/peacock tank. I want something easy to install without silicone or drilling hoses if possible. It will be going into an established tank. Thanks for any input.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a universal rocks slim background. Its pretty thin and flexible. Me and my wife were able to install it in my already setup 125 with center braces. I think I may have taken an hour and a half to drain 50% of the water, install, and refill. Only down side is you can hide equipment behind the slimline background.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

james1983 said:


> I have a universal rocks slim background. Its pretty thin and flexible. Me and my wife were able to install it in my already setup 125 with center braces. I think I may have taken an hour and a half to drain 50% of the water, install, and refill. Only down side is you can hide equipment behind the slimline background.


I meant can't hide equipment. Didn't notice the mistake until it was too late to edit.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Does the pressure from the wayer hold itup? Or how do you get it to stay in place?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

peteybertrand said:


> Does the pressure from the wayer hold itup? Or how do you get it to stay in place?


The sand holds the bottom and my fx5 hose keepers, tank rim, and supplied plastic rings hold the top.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for you inmput. Im going to check those out


----------

